# Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten



## Dorschgreifer (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter, 

der Großmann -Cup 2006 wurde gestern, am 02.12.2006, zum 22. mal in dieser Form ausgetragen. 

Ich möchte hier einmal über die Fänge und die Veranstaltung ein wenig berichten, da es zumindest von den Fangergebnissen her für einige Interessant, bezüglich ihrer nächsten Platzwahl sein könnte. 

Getroffen wurde sich ab 13:00 im Dietrichsdorfer Veranstaltungszentrum in Kiel, wo dann auch schon die Startkartenausgabe stattfand. Da die gezogenen Startkarten noch keine Auskunft über den späteren Angelbereich gaben, wurden um 14:05 Uhr die 6 Sektoren dazu ausgelohst. Jeder Sektor= Startkartenfarbe hatte eine andere Farbe: 

- Sektor 1, blau = Heidkate 
- Sektor 2, grün = Kalifornien / Mittelstrand / Brasilien 
- Sektor 3, weiß = Schmoel / Hohenfelde 
- Sektor 4, gelb = Behrendsdorf 
- Sektor 5, beige = Howacht 
- Sektor 6, rosa = Sehlendorf 

Jetzt ging es an den Strand. Ich habe gelb, also Behrendsdorf gezogen. Am Strand / Angelplatz angekommen, wurde erst einmal die Ausrüstung aufgebaut. Danach sieht es dann etwa so aus: 







Die Qualität ist durch die anbrechende Dunkelheit leider nicht das Beste. 

Um 16:00 Uhr begann dann das Angeln. Aufgrund des schon seit wochen anhaltenden Windes aus südwestlichen Richtungen habe ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen gemacht. Während der Angelzeit bis 21:00 Uhr hatte ich sehr viele Bisse, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte. Es war immer nur ein Kurzer Zupfer und dann waren die wieder weg. Gefangen habe ich allerdings noch über 20 Dorsche, die leider alle untermaßig waren. Somit konnte ich keinen Fisch zum Messen bringen. Um 21:45 Uhr kam ich dann wieder im Dietrichsdorfer Veranstaltungzentrum an und habe mir bei netten Gesprächen mit anderen Mitanglern erst einmal ein schönes Weizenbier gegönnt. Um 22:30 Uhr gab es dann ein zünftiges und reichliches Gulaschessen, man war das lecker. Ca. um 23:15 begann dann die Siegerehrung für die Fänger. Die Fakten sind wie folgt: 

Insgesamt haben 272 Angler Teilgenommen. Von diesen 272 Anglern konnten 141 Angler 254 Fische zum Messen bringen. Die restlichen Teilnehmer waren Nichtfänger. Die Fischzahlen verteilten sich wie folgt, wobei pro Sektor ca. 45 Angler geangelt haben: 

- Heidkate = 39 Fische 
- Mittelstarnd = 25 Fische 
- Schmoel / Hohenfelde = 44 Fische 
- Behrendsdorf = 73 Fische 
- Howacht = 38 Fische 
- Sehlendorf = 35 Fische 

Der Größte Fisch war ein Dorsch von 54 cm. 
Der Größte Plattfisch war ein Butt von 49 cm. 
Der Beste Fänger hatte in Behrendsdorf links, 9 Plattfische und 3 Dorsche. 

Besonders zu erwähnen ist noch, das dort einige Jugendliche teilgenommen haben, einer war erst 13 Jahre alt. Der Frauenanteil war auch ganz gut. Von den Frauen konnte eine sogar ihren Geburtstag bei dieser Veranstaltung feiern. Sie wurde sage und schreibe 70 Jahre alt. Mein Respekt, für eine Frau in dem Alter, beim Brandungsangeln! 

Um 01:20 Uhr habe ich dann die Heimreise angetreten. In diesem Zusammenhang einmal ein dickes Lob an die Familie Großmann als Veranstalter. Ich fand die Veranstaltung wieder einmal sehr gelungen, auch wenn ich keinen maßigen Fisch für die Pfanne hatte.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Danke für deinen tollen Bericht. #h 
Ich war gestern mit Kumpels beim Bibercup. Mein Bericht folgt auch noch. Wir waren "nur" 40 Angler und hatten 51 Fische. War aber auch eine tolle Veranstaltung.


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Hi, zusammen. toller Bericht. Ich war leider auch einer von denen, die darauf verzichtet haben Fische  zu fangen. Bis auf einen kleinen unterm. Dorsch war nix zu machen. Ich war ebendfalls in Behrendsdorf . Das war zwar einer der Besten Sektoren, aber Neptun hat wohl wieder mächtig hingeleangt. Was ich gehört und gesehen habe wurde da ja mächtig Material (Schnüre, Haken,Perlen.....) in der See zurückgelassen.

Bedanken möchte ich mich bei allen, die mit der bombastischen Organisation zu tun hatten. Das war echt super. Es standen sogar Leute an der Bundesstraße um die Angler einzuweisen, das ist schon WELTKLASSE :m.
Außerdem war das Essen auch echt Suuuper.


Nun zum NEGATIVEN:
Na gut wir hatten keine guten Bedingungen, aber was da in der letzten Zeit noch gefangen wird ist echt erbärmlich. Ich mache mir da wirklich Gedanken. Wo soll das nur Enden....|kopfkrat


Na wie auch immer, ich hoffe, dass ein neuer Veranstaltungsraum gefunden wird (denn der jetzige wird ja wohl abgerissen) und wir uns nächtes Jahr voller Hoffnung wiedersehen werden.
 Auf jeden Fall war dieser Raum nicht so eine Räucherhöhle wie der auf Fehmarn, und das war schon sehr angenehm.

so long..get hoohked


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Was ich gehört und gesehen habe wurde da ja mächtig Material (Schnüre, Haken,Perlen.....) in der See zurückgelassen.


 
Ja, dafür ist der Strand ja bekannt. Ich hatte Glück, kein Materialverlust. Ich habe die Hängerstrecke wohl überworfen.:m 

Auch mein Endplatz hat mir heute nichts gebracht. Allerdings bei über 20 untermaßigen Dorschen kann man wenigstens sagen der Nachwuchs ist noch da. Und etliche nichtverwandelte Bisse waren da ja auch noch, wer weis was das für Fische waren. Krebse waren da zumindest nicht sehr viele, denn ich hatte kaum blanke Haken.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fastroller (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern,

da habt Ihr ja locker wieder über 1000 Untermassige verangelt gelle ?

Und das macht Spass ? |uhoh: 

P.S.Soviel zum Thema: wo soll dass nur hinführen ?


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Hallo Fastroller,

was möchtest du uns mit deinem Posting
sagen?Bleib doch beim Thema.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern,
> 
> da habt Ihr ja locker wieder über 1000 Untermassige verangelt gelle ?
> 
> ...



Solche Postings vermiesen den Boardies die Lust am Berichte schreiben. 
Schönen Dank das du deinen Beitrag dazu geleistet hast.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Fips III schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, das die alle verangelt wurden? Releaste Fische haben doch nicht nur eine Chance, die Überleben Alle.


 
Von allen Untermaßigen hatte gerade mal einer den Haken etwas tiefer geschluckt, der Haken ging trotzdem ganz leicht raus. Nach dem zurücksetzen sind alle Fische ganz fideel von Dannen geschwommen.

Es ist immer noch eine Frage des Umganges mit der Kreatur, solange man die Fische vernünftig und schonend zurücksetzt, überleben die auch. 

Also verangelt wurden dort wohl nur wenige, einzelne Fische, das kann man auch nicht vermeiden, es sei denn, man bleibt zu Hause und geht nie wieder angeln.


----------



## Koschi (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern,
> 
> da habt Ihr ja locker wieder über 1000 Untermassige verangelt gelle ?
> 
> ...




Du bist Angler? *zweifelt_kopfschüttelnd*


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Also ich glaube ich melde mich bald wieder aus dem Anglerboard ab, denn überall gibt es Leute die alles madig reden müssen!
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, willst du mir sagen, dass du noch nie einen Untermaßigen gefangen hast? Da haben wir als Angler leider keinen Einfluss drauf, was uns letzendlich an den Haken geht und von verangelt kann gar keine Rede sein, denn mindestens 75% der Fische schaffen es sich zu erholen!
Sry Fastroller, aber so ein M... habe ich selten gelesen!
Wenn dir was nicht passt, dann verrat uns doch wo wir nur Maßige bekommen, da werden sicherliche alle Angler sehr gerne hingehen!

Sry, aber das musste raus!


----------



## Micky (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern,
> 
> da habt Ihr ja locker wieder über 1000 Untermassige verangelt gelle ?
> 
> ...



Man, was bist Du nur für ne Luftpumpe !!! #q 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Posting :v


----------



## sunny (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern,
> da habt Ihr ja locker wieder über 1000 Untermassige verangelt gelle ?Und das macht Spass ? |uhoh:
> P.S.Soviel zum Thema: wo soll dass nur hinführen ?



Leute regt euch nicht auf. Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89657 (Posting 3) gabs auch so'n "Witzbold". Da ist mit auch der Kamm geschwollen. Völlig sinnlos. Das einzige was man bekommt ist Herzrasen und nen Magengeschwür.

Einfach ingnorieren ist, glaube ich, die beste Methode, auch wenn es schwer fällt.


----------



## der_Jig (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Oh mein Gott, genau wegen solchen Leuten liebe ich dieses Board... 

Die Idee mit dem Abmelden ging mir ehrlich gesagt auch schon durch den Kopf, anderen bestimmt auch, allerdings gibt es hier ja zum Glück auch Mitglieder, die genau auf meiner Welle mitschwimmen. 

Solche dämlichen Postings nehmen einem jeglichen Spass, sich hier zu beteiligen...

Bald gehts dann auch noch darum, ob man mit dem Auto zum Fischen fahren darf, weil man ja auf der Autobahn, die ein oder andere Fliege tötet...

Diese ständigen Diskussionen gehen mir wirklich auf die Nerven und wenn es dich stört, dann behalts für dich und geh fischen. Scheinbar hast du ja auch eine Methode gefunden, die es möglich macht, nur maßige Fische zu fangen!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Ja weiß, aber das musste jetzt mal raus! Besonders weil Leute die sachlich argumentieren in diesem Board Verwarnungen bekommen, solche Leute sich aber sonstwas rausnehmen können!
Solche Postings sollte man mit Verwarnungen versehen, weil sonst bald keiner mehr Bock hat über sein Hobby hier im AB zu schreiben, weil eh alles schlecht geredet wird!
Ich hab auch Leute die auf "meiner Welle mitschwimmen" , um dir mal deine Formulierung zu klauen(hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel,fand sie nur gut!  ) , aber mit den Leuten unterhalte ich mich schon nur noch über ne PN um solchen Leuten ausm Weg zu gehen! Also meintewegen könnte man den Forumsteil rausnehmen und sich nur noch per PN unterhalten, da laufen wenigstens nicht solche ... rum und es wird sich wohl kaum einer die Mühe machen solche madig-Redner mal zu sperren, damit sie mal n bisschen überlegen können, was sie da eigentlich abgelassen haben!


----------



## der_Jig (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Leute die auf "meiner Welle mitschwimmen" , um dir mal deine Formulierung zu klauen(hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel,fand sie nur gut!  )


 
danke!


----------



## friggler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



sunny schrieb:


> Leute regt euch nicht auf. Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89657 (Posting 3) gabs auch so'n "Witzbold". Da ist mit auch der Kamm geschwollen. Völlig sinnlos. Das einzige was man bekommt ist Herzrasen und nen Magengeschwür.
> 
> Einfach ingnorieren ist, glaube ich, die beste Methode, auch wenn es schwer fällt.



ÄÄH Sunny wie meinst Du das??

Hier mal Poating 3 als Zitat...
*Bauchhaltundwech*






































sunny schrieb:


> Was für ein Fisch#6 . Petri Heil dem Fänger.



Gruss
Andreas


----------



## sunny (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Ooooh du Böser :q .

Ich meinte natürlich die 3. Antwort oder das 4. Posting.  


Danke für den Hinweis #6 .


----------



## friggler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

:m:q:q:q:q:q:q:m


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

:q:q:q:q:q:q

Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen, ich hatte mich auch erst gewundert, aber war ja ganz eindeutig zu sehen was gemeint war , hab mir gedacht ich nehme ihn deswegen jetzt mal nicht hoch |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern,
> 
> da habt Ihr ja locker wieder über 1000 Untermassige verangelt gelle ?
> 
> ...


 
langsam habe ich echt die schnauze voll von solchen "anglern" wie dir !!! 
es ist unfassbar....hier schreibt jemand einen tollen bericht und gibt sich mühe, und dann so ein kommentar !!!
glaubst du sowas freut jemanden, der hier berichten will ?
grundsatzdiskussion kannst du woanders führen ! und wenn du nur hier bist um stress zu machen, dann geh dahin wo der pfeffer wächst ! die moderatoren haben was besseres zu tun, als sich mit sowas zu ärgern. ihre arbeit ist schon anstrengend und zeitaufwendig genug !

vielen dank für den netten bericht !


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Agalatze schrieb:


> vielen dank für den netten bericht !


 
Danke Agalatze, 

mich schrecken solche Postings zum Glück nicht ab. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Andere sich da eher zurückziehen. 

Folge: Die guten Berichte könnten in Zukunft ausbleiben, sich zumindest verringern.


----------



## Reisender (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern,
> 
> da habt Ihr ja locker wieder über 1000 Untermassige verangelt gelle ?
> 
> ...




Du solltest dich mal dazu äußern !!
Oder hast du keinen Arsch in der Hose ??? 

Erst Nagelst du hier son Spruch ins AB und dann nicht mal eine Erläuterung. Man Man Man #q#q Sowas wie du es bist, ist mein Opa früher in  Russland im Brotbeutel Erfrohren.......   

Sich dann zu hause auf die Coutsch legen und sich freuen das man mal wieder was geleistet hat.:v Auf meiner Igno kommt ein neuer dazu.#h


----------



## Reisender (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Danke Agalatze,
> 
> mich schrecken solche Postings zum Glück nicht ab.




Sollten dich auch nicht ab schrecken !!!!

Solche Boarder wird es immer geben !!!

In der letzten zeit einige zu viel, aber ich sage mir immer !!!! ......Die freuen sich auch, wenn sie kleine Steine essen und es Knackt.


----------



## Stutenandy (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Ich glaube jetzt hab er gesehen, wie solche Kommentare hier ankommen. Sich nun noch länger darüber zu ärgern, macht es auch nicht besser und Kritik kam nun schon genug. Also sollte man es nun dabei belassen und sich wieder übers angeln erfreuen :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

War echt ne schöne Veranstaltung...

War auch Nichtfänger, aber in Schmoel |evil: 

@Fastroller
na trauen wir uns nun nicht mehr was zu schreiben?#6


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Tja, wie sagt man so schön? Große Klappe und nichts dahinter!


----------



## sunny (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Leute lasst gut sein  . Stimme da stutenandy zu, das Thema ist abgefrühstückt.

Sprechen wir lieber wieder über's angeln #6 .


----------



## Peter 25 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*



sunny schrieb:


> Leute lasst gut sein  . Stimme da stutenandy zu, das Thema ist abgefrühstückt.
> 
> Sprechen wir lieber wieder über's angeln #6 .


 

   Hast recht Sunny #h

  Die letzten fangmeldungen waren ja nicht so doll und die
  Ostsee hat glaube ich auch nur noch 8 Grad haben wir
  ein nicht so erfolgreichen Brandungsherbst was meit ihr.

                   Gruß    Peter  25   #h


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

8 Grad ist eigentlich noch ne ganze Menge für diese Jahreszeit!
Lass das man noch kälter werden und nach den Feiertagen dann!
Aber hier in Neustadt geht es aus der Brandung eigentlich ganz gut!


----------



## Fastroller (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

huch, 

da scheint ihr euch ja wirklich mit meinem Posting auseinander zu setzen, das freut mich doch sehr. 

Da die meisten, die hier geantwortet haben ja wohl erfahrene Brandungsangler sind bleibt die Frage erlaubt, was genau Ihr bei den vorhandenen Verhältnissen ( ablandiger Wind seit Wochen und die Ostsee bei 10'C ) eigentlich fangen wolltet ???    

Das Problem ist so eine Veranstaltung an sich, denn der Termin steht fest, die Wetterverhältnisse können dafür natürlich fatal sein, was den Fangerfolg ( viele Kleinfische ) angeht . Aber darauf wird eben keine Rücksicht genommen. Es wird auf Teufel komm raus gefischt, und wenns halt nur die Kleinen sind, die mann erwischt....es könnte ja doch einer über 50cm dabeisein...Die Fangstatistik und die Kommentare spiegeln das ja wieder.

Ich bezweifle das solche Events für den Dorschbestand an den Küsten förderlich sind, oder fällt das unter die Kategorie hegefischen ? 

Ich halte solche Veranstaltungen halt für sehr bedenklich, und das geht nicht nur mir so. Übrigens, auch wenn die Wahrheit weh tut, aber die meisten Dorschis verenden. Das ist leider so.

Natürlich kann jeder weiterfischen wie er will. Mir reichts, wenn mal drüber nachgedacht wird.

Ansonsten könnt ihr mich gerne weiter beleidigen...


----------



## Fastroller (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

@ all.
ansonsten halt ichs mit Stutenandy und Sunny. Wir sollten das Thema an dieser Stelle einstellen. Ich halt mich ab jetzt hier raus.


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

hallo fastroller Du bist einmalig #d und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so:v allen anderen wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spass ,Entspannung bessere Fänge (man steckt da ja nicht drin) schöne Feiertage und viele Angeltage in 2007 in diesen Sinne Viel Petri Heil


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

So,
nun lasst es mal lkangsam gut sein. Wer noch was zum eigentlchen Thema sagen möchte soll das tun, zu Fastroller wurde genug gepostet und alle kennen seine Meinung. Dabei sollten wir es nun belassen.
Danke.


----------



## klumpi (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Hallo hat denn noch einer Namen von denn Gewinnern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Großmann - Cup 2006, die Fakten*

Moin klumpi,

mit Namen kann ich leider nicht dienen, mir ging es mehr um die Fänge.


----------

